# I'd drive this car...



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

...if it had a salvage title and not a scrap/nonrepairable title. 

Knock out the dents in the trunk lid as best as I can, replace taillights and bumper cover, and drive it. 

https://www.copart.com/lot/21837088


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Taxman said:


> ...if it had a salvage title and not a scrap/nonrepairable title.
> 
> Knock out the dents in the trunk lid as best as I can, replace taillights and bumper cover, and drive it.
> 
> https://www.copart.com/lot/21837088


How much is it? I can't see its price in there...

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It just hit the auction house Monday. $200 starting bid, no bids yet, date of sale unknown. It's "Pure Sale", so it will sell, no matter how low the winning bid is. 

In a month or so when they have the title for it, they'll schedule it for auction. 

I'd expect $5-6k for one that nice with high miles and a salvage title, somebody like me would buy it and drive it. With a scrap title, it'll be less, but probably still over $3k.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Taxman said:


> It just hit the auction house Monday. $200 starting bid, no bids yet, date of sale unknown. It's "Pure Sale", so it will sell, no matter how low the winning bid is.
> 
> In a month or so when they have the title for it, they'll schedule it for auction.
> 
> I'd expect $5-6k for one that nice with high miles and a salvage title, somebody like me would buy it and drive it. With a scrap title, it'll be less, but probably still over $3k.


Wow, a diesel. 

Even at $6k plus another grand in parts, for someone who drives a lot of highway miles, wants great fuel economy and doesn’t care much about cosmetics, this would be a good score...thousands less than a comparable used diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That interior is _wreckkkkkkked_. 

Exterior-wise, though, it looks like the rear crash beam is intact and undamaged, meaning you it's just a fascia and lights. Even the deck looks good.

****, that's up in Flint...god, might be worth it...but why the **** did they put is as a scrap title for such minimal damage?

Nevermind, I see the crunch in the right rear corner. Yeah, that's not going to be an easy fix.


----------

